

Emacs Rocks – Live at WebRebels (2012) - jaequery
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3Te_a-AGqM

======
cpt1138
Never found another editor that allows such easy key swapping [ for ( and ]
for ).

~~~
ingenter

        cs](

------
jaequery
"God damn it, you're a programmer. Start using an editor you can damn well
program." -Magnar Sveen

Isn't that the truth

